
On behalf of Hims’ patients, thank you for copying Ro - cheesy_luigi
https://medium.com/@zreitano/on-behalf-of-hims-patients-thank-you-for-copying-ro-aba99193d231
======
mrnobody_67
Ouch, that's blatant.

